# Morning Star going out this Sat/Sun



## Talapia (Apr 27, 2003)

Capt Monty is taking the boat out Sat and
Sun this weekend. Looking for tog.
I will try to make it on Saturday. Anybody else
thinking about it?


----------



## murphman (Sep 4, 2003)

*Conventional Set UP*

Talapia:
What type conventional set up do you primarily use when you fish the Morning Star? I only have spinning gear right now and was thinking of doing a few trips on the Morning Star or another boat out of IRI this Spring, Summer and Fall. I usually take my Penn 7500SS and my 6'6" St. Croix MH when I fishe the buoy line of IRI with my friend in his boat. Nice pics from FL..looks like you had a great time. Those grouper are good eating. Murph


----------



## Talapia (Apr 27, 2003)

murphman, 

Those yellow perch were looking might fine
also! I have been chasing the elusive
"run" for about 15 years now! I always
get there right after the hot bite. 

As far as my outfit for fishing off the Morning
Star, I use a 20 to 50 pound Ugly Stick with
eithor a Penn 310 or Shimano Tekota reel
strung with 50 pound Stren Super Braid line, 
with about a 10 foot leader of whatever mono
I happen to have in the 50 pound class. I have
upgraded my Tog rig this winter after going
togging with the P&S crew on the grizzly. I found
that my Ugly Stick was not sensitive enough and
I had a lot of problems feeling the bites. I 
puchased an inshore seeker rod rated 20 to 30
and I put an Avet MXJ reel on it. I am dying to try
it. The rod feels like an ultra-lite freshwater rod, 
so I am kind of nervous about getting a big tog
on it, but It should stand up fine. I am just not used
to a high performance rod. I have always used my
Ugly Sticks for everything.


----------



## murphman (Sep 4, 2003)

*Thanks*

Thanks for the reply. I'll keep your advice in mind. Yeah those yellow perch are kind of funny from one year to the next(like most fish I guess), I'm going to try again this weekend. Good luck on the Morning Star if you go!


----------



## Speegs619 (Feb 16, 2004)

I'll be casting out at IRI near the Coast Guard Station... Trying to land myself the first striper of the year... This weekend is a good weekend to go out, it's supposed to be real nice down here.... Good luck and I'll probably see you and wave as you are coming back into the marina!!


----------



## dckhd247 (Sep 9, 2003)

I'd go but I'll be in SC...You going Tilapia??? If you are good luck and tell Capt Monty that Dckhd says Hi...


----------



## Talapia (Apr 27, 2003)

Speegs619, thanks! It would be nice
to get a calm day out there in the winter,
usually I expect the worst and hope for
the best. Good luck on the Rockfish.


----------



## Talapia (Apr 27, 2003)

dckhd247, 

It's looking like I will be going. Does the Capt
know your username?


----------



## Anthony (Jul 3, 2002)

I will be trying to go on Sunday, I will be busy on saturday.


----------



## Talapia (Apr 27, 2003)

Anthony, 

I will have to wait until Monday to 
post my results then


----------



## Anthony (Jul 3, 2002)

Talapia, you going on saturday right?


----------



## Talapia (Apr 27, 2003)

If I go which is looking about 90% likely right now, 
it will be on Saturday. How much would a 
fishin report on my Saturday trip be worth to
you on Sat night?


----------



## Hat80 (Sep 22, 2002)

*Talapia,*

Allot !!!


----------



## dckhd247 (Sep 9, 2003)

Talapia, he knows my Screenname from the oyster bay board...If not, it's Jeff Windsor...


----------



## Talapia (Apr 27, 2003)

dckhd247, Got it. It's a go for me. I will
call and make reservations this morning.


----------



## Talapia (Apr 27, 2003)

Just called and placed my two reservations for Saturday.
(Me and the wife). The back was already full for Saturday
and I did not ask about Sunday. She said they were
getting reservations so if you think you might want to
go and want a good spot, you had better call in soon.


----------



## Anthony (Jul 3, 2002)

Wow can't believe that the boat is getting booked up so fast. Looks like everyone is suffering from cabin fever. Just made my reservations for sunday.


----------



## Hat80 (Sep 22, 2002)

*Yeah buddy,*

Anthony and I will be onboard on Sunday. *Talapia*, PM me and I'll give you a cell nunber to call on Sat. afternoon. We are going to need a live fishing report from the boat. .....Tightlines


----------



## Hat80 (Sep 22, 2002)

*Talapia,*

clear out your PM box....Thanks


----------



## Talapia (Apr 27, 2003)

Sorry, wow I only had about 6 old PM's in there. 
It's clear now.


----------



## Talapia (Apr 27, 2003)

dckhd247, 

When you went last time did you guys have the most
luck on clams? Did he even use crabs on that last 
trip? How far was the trip out before he started fishing?
Thanks.

God it's good to be talking about a fishing trip 
again!!!!


----------



## Anthony (Jul 3, 2002)

You could always buy some blue crabs. A dozen females shouldn't run you too much just in case Monty can't get any crabs. When I went out with Monty last year in april, all my fish came on clams. They should work just fine as long as the fish are cooperative.


----------



## dckhd247 (Sep 9, 2003)

THe last trip most everything was on the greenies...We had clams, and I tried 'em, but they seemed to catch smaller fish...
We fished probably 6-8 miles offshore so not too long of a ride...If you can find some sooks somewhere before you go I'd grab 'em up... GOOD LUCK!!!


----------



## Talapia (Apr 27, 2003)

dckhd247, 

Thanks, I will need all the help I can get with these
freaking tog! The last time I went out toggin, I had to 
watch Anthony and Hat80 show me how to fish! That's why
I bought the new toggin gear...after all it couldn't have
been me right???!! NAW, must be the gear.


----------



## Anthony (Jul 3, 2002)

I think you mean Duke of Fluke, he was putting a clinic on catching those bad boys.


----------



## Talapia (Apr 27, 2003)

Duke of Fluke put on a clinic, but you and 
Hat80 caught your limit or real close to it
if I remember correctly. Me and FL FISHERMAN
were dragging the bottom of the barrell with 
our measely 4 or 5 fish that must have got
lost and impaled themselves on our hooks
by mistake


----------



## FL FISHERMAN (Sep 30, 2002)

*Hey Hey*

I caught *6* thank you And one of them was the second biggest of em all And I can assure you it wasn't me but my equipment too!


----------



## Talapia (Apr 27, 2003)

FL FISHERMAN, 

In your case it really was your equipment!
Didn't your reel lock up while you had a fish
on? OK, OK, I had top of the line gear last time,
and the tog were biting.....Must have 
been my spot, yeah that's it, I was in 
a bad spot


----------



## Anthony (Jul 3, 2002)

Hey Wait that was my reel, oh wait it was 10 years old and never been cleaned, maybe it was the equipment . At least Jason got his own stuff now. I was keeping up with Duke till I hit the wall around 12:00 that day.


----------



## FL FISHERMAN (Sep 30, 2002)

Yup that was Anthony's reel and yeah it did break. But that wasn't my only problem. I couldn't catch a keeper to save my life. I probably caught as many as Duke did but my first 25 were all undersized. In fact I didn't get a keeper till about 12:00 when Anthony slowed down.


----------



## Talapia (Apr 27, 2003)

FL FISHERMAN, 

That was me also! It seems like I caught 
4 or 5 undersized fish in a row that day!
I think that the mate was stepping on
my fish towards the end because he 
felt sorry for me! Lord know's how I ended
up with the few keepers that I did get.

Where the heck did Hat80 come from that
day? One minute he is behind me and you
in the count and then the next thing you
know BAM he is up there close to his limit.
:jawdrop:


----------



## FL FISHERMAN (Sep 30, 2002)

*LOL*

You know he was over there right next to Duke for awhile. I think Duke was catching some and then hooking them onto Hat's pole so he could say he caught it!:jawdrop: I don't see any other way with him and his 12 ft rod! LOL


----------



## Hat80 (Sep 22, 2002)

*Hey, hey, hey!*

Talapia, you should have moved away from FLF. It's a know fact that the bad Ju Ju fallows him around. Why do you think Anthonys reel broke?  He had that reel ten years and never a problem. FLF gets his hands on it one day and it's junk. I don't know, you tell me. LOL .....Tightlines


----------



## Talapia (Apr 27, 2003)

hmmmmmm, now that you mention it, whenever 
him and Anthony go fishing together a common 
theme is "man anthony sure is lucky", I have noticed
this in almost all of their joint fishing 
trip reports......could it be just the opposite?
Could FLF be a walking talking anti-luck
fishing magnet?  
Yes! That is the only logical reason why
I would not catch over 20 keeper tog
on a fishing trip!


----------



## Hat80 (Sep 22, 2002)

*No man,*

it's not luck. It's skill, you have to have a hammer to drive a nail. Then you need to know how to use the hammer. LOL I hope he knows we are just busting his chops? *NOT!* :jawdrop:....Tightlines


----------



## FL FISHERMAN (Sep 30, 2002)

Man I remember the whole thing like it was yesterday. Talapia was over by you Hat the whole time! Remember! When he finally came over near me he started to catch some keepers. I do have to say I am a good luck magnet for people because they always seem to get some nice fish when I am around.


----------



## Duke of Fluke (May 22, 2002)

*Re: Hey Hey*



FL FISHERMAN said:


> *I caught 6 thank you And one of them was the second biggest of em all And I can assure you it wasn't me but my equipment too! *


Stop lying! I caught the 2nd biggest fish, along with it's big bro! Lol! Boy that was a great trip, I can't wait till the next one. This ice fishing crap is getting old and the ice is melting anyway. I can't wait to get out in some salty water. 

Lots of luck to anyone who ventures out this weekend.


----------



## Hat80 (Sep 22, 2002)

*Hey Duke,*

Go ahead and call him a punk! It wouldn't be the first time it happend today. LOL .....Tightlines


----------



## TRIGGERFISH (May 21, 2001)

FLF, your" NOT" a luck magnet for some people I could name a few, lol.


----------



## HuskyMD (May 19, 2000)

I can only seem to catch spot when FLF is around.


----------



## Anthony (Jul 3, 2002)

I always seem to hook up with a striper when he's around.


----------



## Anthony (Jul 3, 2002)

Results on the boating board.


----------

